# DIY leak detection equipment?



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not that versed in electronics, but I wonder if anyone ever attempted to build their own equipment instead of buying Goldak or similar.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

I was going to try....... but never did, wasnt going to waste my time and brain power for something that wouldnt work... So we just bought a machine hahaha


----------

